# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  A370, wristband-style tracker, Polar Electro, Kempele, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Polar Electro

----------


## Airicist

Polar A300 Hands-on 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Hands on with the Polar A300 Activity Tracker


"Polar A300 Fitness Tracker Guides Your Day"

by Mike Prospero
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tracking activity with Polar A300 

Published on Feb 2, 2015




> This video shows how to track activity with Polar A300. See how to reach your daily activity goal and what means different intensity activities. You will also learn basics of tracking activity with Polar Flow mobile app and Polar Flow web service.

----------

